# Opera fans



## Joker (Apr 4, 2011)

so how it feels to be using the best browser


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

feels great. I use Opera everywhere. Occasionally not on Linux. Otherwise, everywhere. Can't live without.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 12, 2011)

Just found out how to add a custom search engine in opera.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 12, 2011)

The bestest browser.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 12, 2011)

Been using it since v 7.


----------



## Bradthi (Apr 12, 2011)

never used it. Why it should be better than f.e. firefox?


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

Opera is my secondary browser. The day Adblock Plus comes to Opera, it will become my primary browser. I like its IRC client quite a bit.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bradthi said:


> never used it. Why it should be better than f.e. firefox?



Speed, for starters!


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 13, 2011)

> never used it. Why it should be better than f.e. firefox?


 this could take a whole day to explain . But mainly for me its amazing built in features of Opera, to emulate which firefox would require like 30 extensions. and we all know what happens when you install too many extensions of ff.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

ITS SIMPLY the best


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the snap links addon.

But tabs look cluttered, especially after you open lots of them. Check screenshot attached. Firefox manages tabs better IMHO.


----------



## mavihs (Apr 15, 2011)

hmmmmmm......so whats th euse of this thread!!!!????


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> But tabs look cluttered, especially after you open lots of them. Check screenshot attached. Firefox manages tabs better IMHO.


Tab stack is 10x better and simpler than Firefox's panorama.  I can't believe you didn't know about Tab stacks. 

*i.imgur.com/5Pt4y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/insNw.jpg



mavihs said:


> hmmmmmm......so whats th euse of this thread!!!!????


Perhaps to enlighten people about the best browser out there excluding Firefox?



gagan007 said:


> Speed, for starters!


I honestly feel that the word speed is now redundant. Every browser is blazing fast these days. Those synthetic benchmarks hardly matter in real life. Firefox 4 is job done right.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

Nah, I don't like Panorama, I was talking about default tab management. Manually stacking tabs can be tiresome. After we reach a certain tab limit in Firefox, it automatically fixes tab width, whereas Opera just keeps making tabs thinner.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

I on the contrary don't like scrolling through tabs in Firefox 4 - left and right in the screenshot you gave. Because I lose track of which tab is where.

Tab "roll-over" preview in Opera goes together with their current implementation which is much better than Firefox.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

^There is a button on the right which lists all tabs. That helps jump to any tab. Scrolling can also be a pain sometimes, but at least tabs are wide enough to see titles.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

You can always Right click and scroll, anyways. This is something which I extensively use.
*i.imgur.com/fecFK.jpg

and this is wide-enough to let you see the full title. 

What I said in my earlier post is this:
*i.imgur.com/MieAs.jpg
I can just roll-over my mouse on every tab to know the contents.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah! I so miss a mouse.  Hate trackpads.

Need to buy one soon.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 15, 2011)

@Krow, In Opera tab preferences (go to Tools->Appearance->Toolbars, then click on the tabs bar), you can set it to automatically wrap to multiple lines, or give an extender menu which will ensure your tabs are more visible in case you open a lot of tabs often...

Arun


----------



## quan chi (Apr 15, 2011)

Fast and easy interface.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

whole lot of handy features


----------



## kamal_saran (May 4, 2011)

opera rocks. . . . . . .


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

I love Opera but only on my mobile


----------



## Anish (May 5, 2011)

opera - survival of the fittest


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2011)

Isnt chrome the best now?
Opera was my first brower and an escape from IE. I switched to firefox and now its chrome which seems to be the fastest.


----------



## Joker (May 5, 2011)

opera is the best and the fastest + tons of features. easily a better browser than chrome. EASILY.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2011)

loved opera on windows.... but now that i'm on ubuntu opera.. is giving me troubles...  hoping it improves..


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

I love Opera and its best but not without flaws. Its slower than chrome and its email client sucks big time.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

I too find Opera Awesome!
But this "phase" didn't lasted long. And I had to revert to Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> I too find Opera Awesome!
> But this "phase" didn't lasted long. And I had to revert to Chrome and Firefox.


Why so??? What was lacking in opera for you??


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 6, 2011)

is there a way to Export Opera 11 bookmarks to Opera Mobile 11


----------



## cute.bandar (May 6, 2011)

^ yes, with opera link


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> loved opera on windows.... but now that i'm on ubuntu opera.. is giving me troubles...  hoping it improves..


Flash crashes and some freezes on Linux, ico too says Opera on Windows is way better.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 6, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> ^ yes, with opera link




thank u , done setting on Opera pc browser  but when i tried activating Live on Mobile from its opera settings getting msg "Unable to connect. Please review you network settings >,<  ,  

But i am have no problem using Net for browsing ,download in Opera Mobile browser , all applications is able to access my mobile Edge 

I try setting on mobile tomorrow again

Thanks


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

^^ It takes some tries to do that. Won't happen at first time at all. Try that whe you find that the net speed is fastest I mean early in morning or in night when speed is quite good with EDGE.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Anybody here trying the Opera Next 11.50 alpha? What's your experience with it? The Menu button color has been changed to blue. Other features remain as solid as ever.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2011)

Menu colour will be red again in the Final version. They have made changes in the icon and menu colour to differentiate between the stable version as many people run/install both simultaneously. 

Swordfish is faster than Chrome in my Peacekeeper testing.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Menu colour will be red again in the Final version. They have made changes in the icon and menu colour to differentiate between the stable version as many people run/install both simultaneously.
> 
> Swordfish is faster than Chrome in my Peacekeeper testing.



Haven't run any speed test yet but run HTML 5 test - Here's the scores:-

Chrome 12 beta    => 291
Opera 11.5          => 258
Firefox 4.0.1        => 255
Firefox 5.0 beta    => 240
Firefox 6.0 nightly => 240
IE 9                    => 130 

So, Google is still ahead and FF scores are down with the newer builds!!


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

According to my personal experience Chrome is faster than Opera no doubt about it but opera has many features than chrome don't so can't switch to chrome just for that.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> According to my personal experience Chrome is faster than Opera no doubt about it but opera has many features than chrome don't so can't switch to chrome just for that.



True. Particularly the ad-blocking, can't live without it.


----------

